
The Curse of Konzo - ca98am79
https://www.damninteresting.com/the-curse-of-konzo/
======
weinzierl
> Other doctors already at the scene included a young medic from Sweden named
> Hans Rosling, who was working in one of the affected areas as a District
> Medical Officer.

Hans Rosling was known to me for his (TED) talks and his mesmerizing data
visualizations but I didn't know that he spent 20 years of his life studying
konzo. He has such a fascinating biography [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Rosling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Rosling)

~~~
louwrentius
Sad to read he died about a year ago. I didn't realise it was him.

------
MereInterest
I couldn't make it through the article due to the font size. Only 13 lines of
text fit on my phone screen, each with ~25 characters. I know the current
design trend is toward larger fonts, but this is ridiculous.

~~~
teppix
I thought the site was pretty clean, and it's definitely refreshing with a
site linked here that does not show a paywall or crash the browser due to some
badly written javascript.

I do agree that the font size was a bit large though, but that can be easily
fixed by simply reducing font size in the browser. Firefox (I'm sure there are
many other options, e.g. Pocket) can show the site in article mode where you
can easily adjust the font size to your liking. Problem solved!

Very interesting article by the way!

------
louwrentius
Loved this episode, quite interesting.

